
London-Based Dribble Launches Daily Fantasy Soccer App - corneliusjac
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/23/dribble
======
npearsonwright
One of the founders here! Excited to have Dribble exclusively launch today
TechCrunch. Let me know if any questions or feedback on the product.

Exciting to see Daily fantasy football start to grab traction in the UK. Great
thing is...it's 100% legal.

